#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  О спирулине для вегетарианцев и всех чувствующих ЖС...

## Марина В

Не могу молчать! И в теме ответить... : )




> http://spirulina-shop.ru 
> 
> П.С. Скоро собираюсь себе брать


Пема, пожалуйста, почитайте и другие источники, подумайте, нужна ли Вам такая добавка к пище?

"Живая спирулина", ага. На самом деле этот "самый ценный и полезный продукт на Земле" отнюдь не "полезная зелёная водоросль", как её обычно представляют заинтересованные лица, а цианобактерии -- зелёные, поскольку в цитоплазме содержат хлорофилл. Очень интересные во многих аспектах бактерии, неоднократно лично наблюдала в природных и искусственных водоёмах гибель всех живых организмов, включая высшие пресноводные растения под воздействием разных видов этих бактерий. Сейчас говорят о четырёхстах штаммах цианобактерий, думаю, их гораздо больше... Многие токсигенны и при этом трудноразличимы.  Два разных штамма (!) одного и того же вида абсолютно схожие морфологически могут отличаться по содержанию цианотоксинов обладающих канцерогенными, мутагенными (гепатотоксины) и нейротоксическими свойствами. 

Роль цианобактерий в росте онкозаболеваний, думаю, серьёзно недооценена. Постоянно образуются и повсеместно распространяются (в том числе и по воздуху) новые штаммы.

Как раз бьюсь над трудноразрешимой задачей изведения на корню в отдельно взятом водоёме штамма, который тройная от рекомендованной концентрация Бициллина-5 не взяла. Уже мечтаю выжечь всё паяльной лампой : ), но и это может не помочь если пропустить даже крошечный участок колонии -- многие виды термофильны, а некоторые, после полного многолетнего высыхания попав во влажную среду начинают быстро развиваться...

Так что сушёные цианобактерии неизвестной "породы" : ), неизвестно кем, где и как выращенные, очищенные и высушенные, по мне -- несравненно круче русской рулетки... Кстати, по идее, сушить их должны довольно бережно, предполагая упасти ценный белок, витамины, ферменты... хе-хе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не буду теперь спать.....

----------

Аньезка (12.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Уважаемая Марина В. Это всё здорово, конечно, но если хотите рассуждать о вредности и полезности спирулины, то и приводите данные по спирулине, а не по «другим цианобактериям, многие из которых токсигенны и при этом трудноразличимы». И не заявляйте с потолка о «сушёных цианобактериях неизвестной породы». И ссылок на PubMed не хватает, по честному говоря. Чтобы ваша аргументация нормально выглядела.

А подобные тексты, сеящие FUD, только для некритичных дебилов хороши. На БФе всё-таки думающие люди в основном. Надеюсь.

----------


## Марина В

> Уважаемая Марина В. Это всё здорово, конечно, но если хотите рассуждать о вредности и полезности спирулины, то и приводите данные по спирулине, а не по «другим цианобактериям, многие из которых токсигенны и при этом трудноразличимы». И не заявляйте с потолка о «сушёных цианобактериях неизвестной породы». И ссылок на PubMed не хватает, по честному говоря. Чтобы ваша аргументация нормально выглядела.
> 
> А подобные тексты, сеящие FUD, только для некритичных дебилов хороши. На БФе всё-таки думающие люди в основном. Надеюсь.


Уважаемый Цхултрим Тращи. Я не собиралась "рассуждать о вредности и полезности спирулины", тем более в два часа ночи, касательно же спирулины ака Arthrospira Platensis могу уверенно предположить : ) что все свойства данного вида цианобактерий при выращивании её вне лаборатории пока никем не исследованы. Полный состав нынешней Академии Наук меня в этом не разубедит, даже если хором скажет: "Нет, Марина, исследованы все свойства данного вида цианобактерий при выращивании её вне лаборатории!"

Написав:



> Пема, пожалуйста, почитайте и другие источники, подумайте, нужна ли Вам такая добавка к пище?


я обратилась именно к думающему человеку, которого не затруднит поискать информацию самостоятельно, в том числе, если захочется, и в базе PubMed .

Что касается продукта, красочно запечатлённого на картинке по ссылке Pema Kalzang, то это именно сушёные цианобактерии неизвестных видов и штаммов, поскольку выращенные в прудах/отстойниках Китая/России/Зимбабве культуры естественным образом смешиваются с природными, любыми видами и штаммами, а возможно и сами мутируют. Или кто-то полагает что спирулиноразводчики : ) при помощи невероятных космических технологий поддерживают один и тот же чистый штамм Arthrospira Platensis, не позволяя ему смешиваться с токсигенными видами/штаммами, обитающими тут же по соседству -- в почве, в воде, на рисовых чеках, в воздухе? Или у всех производителей на приёмке товара каждый миллиграмм этого сушёного гм... продукта проверяют на токсины?

Уверена, думающий человек не считающий себя "некритичным дебилом" -- как Вы изящно выразились, -- может самостоятельно изучить материалы не прибегая к получению по почте чужих университетских конспектов и самостоятельно принять решение: рискнуть здоровьем или нет.

И "...не примет пищу злу"... : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> все свойства данного вида цианобактерий при выращивании её вне лаборатории пока никем не исследованы.


Так вот прежде чем сеять панику на пустом месте, и нужно дождаться исследования свойств данного вида цианобактерий и его влияния на организм. Раз спирулина разрешена как биодобавка, вероятно, её вредность не превышает вредность обычной еды.

Но даже если вам хочется обратить наше внимание на возможные вредные свойства спирулины, зачем приводить совершенно неуместные аналогии с тем как цианобактерии вытесняют из водоёмов растения и другие микроорганизмы? Я так понимаю, вы гораздо лучше меня знаете, что быстрое размножение цианобактерий в водоёмах прежде всего связано с тем, что они фотохемотрофы и в силу этого успешнее других микроорганизмов получают энергию, а вымирание водных растений связано с тем, цианобактерии, образуя плёнку на поверхности воды, предотвращают доступ к их листьям солнечного света. Можно спросить, у нас в желудке лилии цветут? Или всё-таки аналогия не очень удачна?




> Уверена, думающий человек не считающий себя "некритичным дебилом" -- как Вы изящно выразились, -- может самостоятельно изучить материалы не прибегая к получению по почте чужих университетских конспектов и самостоятельно принять решение: рискнуть здоровьем или нет.


Ну и зачем тогда сеять панику? Можно ж было по человечески написать.

----------

Жека (12.10.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Так вот прежде чем сеять панику на пустом месте, и нужно дождаться исследования свойств данного вида цианобактерий и его влияния на организм. Раз спирулина разрешена как биодобавка, вероятно, её вредность не превышает вредность обычной еды.


Цхултрим, где паника и пустое место и почему надо дожидаться исследований всех свойств спирулины, выращенной вне лаборатории, каковые и исследовать-то вряд ли кто возьмётся, поскольку условий выращивания возможно бесконечное количество вариантов? Спирулина в контролируемых условиях выращенная и переработанная имеет определённые свойства и не имеет определённых недостатков. Спирулина выращенная и переработанная непонятно где, как и кем + смешанная с неопределёнными видами/штаммами, будет иметь неопределённые свойства, включая, к примеру, разрушение печени -- есть и такие высокотоксичные цианобактерии. Не слишком пустое место, как по мне.




> Но даже если вам хочется обратить наше внимание на возможные вредные свойства спирулины, зачем приводить совершенно неуместные аналогии с тем как цианобактерии вытесняют из водоёмов растения и другие микроорганизмы? Я так понимаю, вы гораздо лучше меня знаете, что быстрое размножение цианобактерий в водоёмах прежде всего связано с тем, что они фотохемотрофы и в силу этого успешнее других микроорганизмов получают энергию, а вымирание водных растений связано с тем, цианобактерии, образуя плёнку на поверхности воды, предотвращают доступ к их листьям солнечного света. Можно спросить, у нас в желудке лилии цветут? Или всё-таки аналогия не очень удачна?


Цхултрим, многие (если не подавляющее большинство -- этот вопрос плохо изучен, до недавнего времени цианобактерии вообще относили к водорослям!) цианобактерии прежде всего опасны для всех ЖС, включая млекопитающих, тем что выделяют токсины в воду в процессе роста, размножения и особенно в момент гибели. Они не обязательно образуют плёнку на поверхности воды и уж конечно высшие водные растения даже под такой плёнкой умудряются фотосинтезировать, да -- плохо растут и развиваются, но губит их не один этот фактор... Не буду о физиологии растений, не в тему.

Аналогии, говорите... вот Вам удачная, нарисуйте себе картинку: попила коровка из заражённого пруда и померла. 




> Ну и зачем тогда сеять панику? Можно ж было по человечески написать.


Почему паника? : ) Пишу о цианобактериях, без единого восклицательного знака, совершенно спокойно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

А что делать не вегетарианцам и бесчувственным неживым существам?

----------


## Вантус

По-моему, очень хорошо, что вегетарианцы едят цианобактерии. Возможно, в результате это гнусная идеология, стимулирующая надменность и нетерпимость,  сойдет на нет за вымиранием приверженцев.

----------

Никита Л. (20.10.2013), Чагна Дордже (13.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> По-моему, очень хорошо, что вегетарианцы едят цианобактерии. Возможно, в результате это гнусная идеология, стимулирующая надменность и нетерпимость,  сойдет на нет за вымиранием приверженцев.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.10.2013), Vladiimir (13.10.2013), Ануруддха (13.10.2013), Аньезка (14.10.2013), Карло (20.10.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Да, уж! Нет ни каких цианобактерий, например, в диете с позиций Тибетской Медицины, как и спирулины. Если нужны научные исследования на эту тему, набираем в любом поисковике PubMed и далее на аглицком, международном языке общения, свои вопросы.

----------


## Ostrbor

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/d...tural/923.html

Не рекомендуют беременным, по причине того, что слабо изучена и загрязненные водоросли скорее всего небезопасны. (раздел Are there safety concerns?)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Начал есть спирулину, выращенную в Ауровиле. Чувствую эффект с самого первого дня в виде подъема активности, начал меньше уставать. Немного прибавил в весе, поскольку не уменьшал свои обычные порции еды, но тут не критично. Со временем планирую сходить и сдать анализы, чтобы увидеть химические изменения. Вкус вполне себе нравится, можно использовать как приправу для пищи (в рис добавлять, например, ну или в салаты). Не ощутил нагрузки на поджелудочную как в случае с витаминными комплексами. Сравнивать эффективность спирулины и витаминов-таблеток пока рано. Выводы буду делать через месяц.

----------

Ануруддха (20.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2013)

----------

